# Excision of calcification bodies?



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 14, 2011)

What cpt code can I use for extrication of calcification bodies from the patellar tendon and tibial tubercle of the right knee.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 15, 2011)

BFAITHFUL said:


> What cpt code can I use for extrication of calcification bodies from the patellar tendon and tibial tubercle of the right knee.



scope or open?


----------



## maryanneheath (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, I would use 29874 if performed arthroscopically, and 27331 if performed open.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 19, 2011)

it was open.... 

thanks


----------

